# Wie alt sind Sie?



## Administrator (9. April 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## miezekatzematze (9. April 2007)

...bin 14.


----------



## pro-gamer (9. April 2007)

18


----------



## El_Cativo (9. April 2007)

Hmmm......jeder Statistiker würde euch jetzt eine Ohrfeige für die schlechte Ausführung dieser Umfrage geben, welche nur zu unpräzisen Ergebnissen führen kann, da ich nunmal als 25-jähriger sowohl "18-25" als auch "25-30" ankreuzen müsste......  
-->Ab in die Ecke mit euch und schämt euch ein bisle


----------



## doceddy (9. April 2007)

noch ein monat und ich bin 18


----------



## Succer (9. April 2007)

Momentane Verfassung:

40+ (X)


----------



## Hombre3000 (9. April 2007)

knapp 20


----------



## Danielovitch (9. April 2007)

Seit gestern 18.


----------



## klausbyte (9. April 2007)

hab gewonnen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (9. April 2007)

Danielovitch am 09.04.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern 18.




Alles Gute nachträglich   PS: Und dann schon fit?  

hm... 27


----------



## Mothman (9. April 2007)

Succer am 09.04.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentane Verfassung:
> 
> 40+ (X)



Bin 26, fühle mich aber auch immer mehr wie 40+


----------



## Michael-Miggi (9. April 2007)

Mothman am 09.04.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 09.04.2007 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol willkommen im Klub


----------



## ananas45 (9. April 2007)

```
0 - 10 	         0,0 %
10 - 14          0,0 %
```

das glaub ich jetzt nicht, das müssten min. über 50% sein   

achja, ich werde bald 17


----------



## MICHI123 (9. April 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 09.04.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 09.04.2007 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
17, Im November endlich 18


----------



## hibbicon (9. April 2007)

ananas45 am 09.04.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> 0 - 10 	         0,0 %
> 10 - 14          0,0 %
> ```
> ...



Wenn sie ehrlich antworten würden, könnte man die Kleinanzeigen gleich dichtmachen, ich bezweifle nämlich stark, dass alle, die ein Spiel ab 18 kaufen, auch über 18 sind.


----------



## gliderpilot (9. April 2007)

23, Ab Juli 24


----------



## Dumbi (9. April 2007)

21 Lenzen. Ein Viertel meines Lebens - vorbei.


----------



## ich98 (9. April 2007)

Dumbi am 09.04.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> 21 Lenzen. Ein Viertel meines Lebens - vorbei.


  

Ich bin 19.764384 Jahre alt.


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (9. April 2007)

ananas45 am 09.04.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> 0 - 10 	         0,0 %
> 10 - 14          0,0 %
> ```
> ...





Jo da gebe ich dir Recht 

der gleich als erster geschrieben hat,  ist 14   hat wohl vergessen seinen Hacken richtig zu setzen  

Bin selbst 27


----------



## Andy_2000 (9. April 2007)

CSlgMF-NOX am 09.04.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 09.04.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso er ist 14 und hat halt 14 - 18 angekreuzt. Wenn er 35 wär, hätte er wahrscheinlich 30 - 35 angekreuzt und nicht 35 bis 40   

Ich bin bereits 31.

Edit: Tja, ich fühle mich allerdings nicht wie 40+ eher jünger als 30. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## FossilZ (9. April 2007)

10037805 Minuten

so, wer jetzt rechnen will, nur zu   

für die Faulen: 19Jahre + 1 Monat


----------



## Mothman (9. April 2007)

Andy_2000 am 09.04.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Edit: Tja, ich fühle mich allerdings nicht wie 40+ eher jünger als 30. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?



Nein, ich würde eher sagen *du* machst alles richtig.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (9. April 2007)

Ich bin 17 werde aber nächstes Jahr 19.
Es ist kein Wunder, dass es hier keine 0 - 14 Jährigen gibt, die sind halt eher in der Kidszone.


----------



## Zugluft (9. April 2007)

<- 21 Jahre alt


----------



## Succer (9. April 2007)

Andy_2000 am 09.04.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Tja, ich fühle mich allerdings nicht wie 40+ eher jünger als 30. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?


Du scheinst wohl nicht gefeiert zu haben ....


----------



## Andy_2000 (9. April 2007)

Succer am 09.04.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy_2000 am 09.04.2007 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, ja *gestern* nicht.


----------



## darkbrezel (9. April 2007)

17 

Aber ab 21. Oktober 18 *freu*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. April 2007)

22.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

26 3/4, ab Juli 27


----------



## axelschweiss (10. April 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 09.04.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 17 werde aber nächstes Jahr 19.


----------



## Ecle (10. April 2007)

Ich bin 442.713.600 Sekunden alt  .
Dann rechnet mal schön hehe.


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2007)

Shadow_Man am 09.04.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 26 3/4, ab Juli 27



Muaha, ich hab im Juli noch einen Monat Gnadenfrist....dann erwischt mich das gleiche Schicksal...guter Jahrgang, Shadow!


----------



## ich98 (10. April 2007)

Ecle am 10.04.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 442.713.600 Sekunden alt  .
> Dann rechnet mal schön hehe.



14,03 Jahre


----------



## Ecle (10. April 2007)

ich98 am 10.04.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ecle am 10.04.2007 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja entweder ich hab was falsch gemacht oder du.
Jedenfalls sollten es 15,03 sein.


----------



## Chemenu (10. April 2007)

Mich überrascht der recht hohe Altersdurchschnitt hier doch etwas. 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht... besonders dass sich hier noch 40+ Mumien tummeln...    
Nix für ungut.   

Achso, ich bin 22... fühl mich eigentlich auch nicht recht viel älter... obwohl die Nutten, der Alkohol und das Koks können einem schon zu schaffen machen...


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2007)

Ecle am 10.04.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 442.713.600 Sekunden alt  .
> Dann rechnet mal schön hehe.



Also imao müssten 15,03 Jahre 473.986.080 Sekunden sein...

Quelle: http://www.umrechnung.org/zeit-einheiten-umrechnen/wochen-tage-minuten-sekunden-umrechnen.htm

Ich bin ca. 819.936.000 Sekunden alt...und wieder mal fühle ich mich um 5 Jahre gealtert.   

Gruß


----------



## ich98 (10. April 2007)

Ecle am 10.04.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 10.04.2007 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



442.713.600/3600sec (für 1h) = 122976/ 24h = 5124 Tage/ 365tage = 14,03 Jahre


----------



## pcactionerik76 (10. April 2007)

ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ecle am 10.04.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? Cool!


----------



## pcactionerik76 (10. April 2007)

pcactionerik76 am 10.04.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bin ich aber noch ein bisschen älter, aber leider nur ein ganz kleines bisschen.


----------



## ich98 (10. April 2007)

pcactionerik76 am 10.04.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (10. April 2007)

ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ecle am 10.04.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rechner berechnet auch 14,03 Jahre.... 



Spoiler



9xKlug


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (10. April 2007)

axelschweiss am 10.04.2007 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 09.04.2007 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich bin 17 werde aber nächstes Jahr 19.


Du glaubst mir etwa nicht?
Aber das stimmt ganz sicher.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. April 2007)

Chemenu am 10.04.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich überrascht der recht hohe Altersdurchschnitt hier doch etwas.




Das liegt am Titel.
Der hätte für einen anderen Schnitt lauten müssen "ey alda, ASL???" oder "Wie viele Kerzen pustest du dieses Mal aus"

Aber das hier, nenene, sogar gesiezt ^^


----------



## Slange (10. April 2007)

Seit heute 28


----------



## ananas45 (10. April 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 10.04.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> axelschweiss am 10.04.2007 00:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin auch 16 und werde nächstes Jahr 18

wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. April 2007)

Ich vergaß:

Ich bin 22 Jahre alt...

...oder 268 Monate
...oder 1.168 Wochen
...oder 8.177 Tage
...oder 196.260 Stunden
...oder 11.775.640 Minuten
...oder 706.538.433 Sekunden!

mein nächster Geburtstag ist in:
222 Tagen 11 Stunden 19 Minuten und 27 Sekunden


(hab ich nicht selber gerechnet  )


----------



## Mothman (10. April 2007)

Slange am 10.04.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute 28



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (10. April 2007)

ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ecle am 10.04.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



statt 5124 /365 müssten eigentlich 5124/365.25 hin (wegen schaltjahren) *klugscheiß*

Naja,  bin heute exakt 912 Wochen alt.


----------



## Ecle (10. April 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 10.04.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 10.04.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagut dann bin ich wohl schuld jedenfalls bin ich 15 Jahre und 3 Monate.


----------



## DawnHellscream (11. April 2007)

0-10 .....  die 0,9% die das angekreuzt haben ....ich weiß nich was die sollen aber auf jedenfall nicht in so nem forum surfen ^^


----------



## eXitus64 (12. April 2007)

DawnHellscream am 11.04.2007 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> 0-10 .....  die 0,9% die das angekreuzt haben ....ich weiß nich was die sollen aber auf jedenfall nicht in so nem forum surfen ^^



warum?..angst das du den kindern mit deinen beiträgen negativ beeinflussen könntest  

ich für meinen teil bin 19,6^^


----------



## Kevex (12. April 2007)

fast 18 <3


----------



## Loosa (12. April 2007)

Seit heute habe ich unwiderruflich die Kategorie gewechselt. Aber habe ja noch ein paar vor mir  
31


----------



## Joe_2000 (13. April 2007)

Loosa am 12.04.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute habe ich unwiderruflich die Kategorie gewechselt. Aber habe ja noch ein paar vor mir
> 31


Glückwunsch nachträglich!    

Ich bin auf den Tag genau 19 und 11/12 Jahre alt.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2007)

eXitus64 am 12.04.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 11.04.2007 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein ..diese beiträge schreib ich dann nur in entsprechende foren ^^


----------



## Lordghost (19. April 2007)

18 - 25 	 41,6 %

in 8 Stunden 20 xD

Blub


----------



## g-13mrnice (19. April 2007)

24 undn Keks.... noch 2 Monate und ich habe ein Vierteljahrhundert auf der Uhr    herjeee...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. April 2007)

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen 18 - 25 und 25 - 30 entscheiden aber um die Statistik ein bisschen nach oben zu treiben nehm ich 25 - 30. Na, wer errät wie alt ich bin? 

SSA


----------



## Phantom1985 (19. April 2007)

21, also ein echter Erwachsener


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. April 2007)

Andy_2000 am 09.04.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Wenn er 35 wär, hätte er wahrscheinlich 30 - 35 angekreuzt und nicht 35 bis 40
> 
> ....................




Uiuiui, jetzt haste mich erwischt......  

Was hätte ich aber auch sonst (mit gefühlten 27) ankreuzen sollen?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. April 2007)

Ich stimmte vertretend für all diejenigen ab, die 0 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## INU-ID (21. April 2007)

Gibts auf PCGH.de nen separaten Thread? Oder warum läuft die Umfrage hier nur auf PCG.de?  :-o


----------



## Blue_Ace (21. April 2007)

Bin selbst 22 Jahre, in 1 Monat werdens dann 23 Jahre sein. Bin also in der  Mainstreamwelle dabei.


----------



## Sukultan (21. April 2007)

Das ist ja wirklich ein böser Fall von Altersdiskriminierung !!! Wieso gibt es denn ab 40+ nur noch diese eine Altersstufe ?!


----------



## Chat1000 (22. April 2007)

Ich bin 18 Jahre, feier am 31.August meinen 19. 

Von daher hab ich mal 18-25 angekreuzt


----------



## Antlions (23. April 2007)

17


----------



## Atropa (23. April 2007)

27


----------



## bierchen (28. April 2007)

Atropa am 23.04.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> 27


Alte Sau.   



			
				Mothman am 10.04.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 09.04.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito. 






			
				INU-ID am 21.04.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auf PCGH.de nen separaten Thread? Oder warum läuft die Umfrage hier nur auf PCG.de?  :-o


Bei Forenbereiche wie Quickpolls oder Feedback zum Heft sind getrennt nach PCG und PCGH. Ist halt so.
Ich hab keine Scham als PCGHler hier auch mit abzustimmen.


----------



## OBluefireO (28. April 2007)

20!


----------



## XIII13 (1. Mai 2007)

15


----------



## memphis76 (10. Mai 2007)

Seit ca. nem Monat 31 ...



			
				bierchen am 28.04.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 23.04.2007 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*schnüff*


----------



## fiumpf (20. Mai 2007)

memphis76 am 10.05.2007 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *schnüff*



*anschließ*

Im Juni werden es 29 Lenze.


----------



## gamerschwein (24. Mai 2007)

XIII13 am 01.05.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 15


*anschliess*


----------



## DawnHellscream (25. Mai 2007)

Chat1000 am 22.04.2007 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 18 Jahre, feier am 31.August meinen 19.



ich am selben Tag meinen 18.


----------



## Logidreck (30. Mai 2007)

gamerschwein am 24.05.2007 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 01.05.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*anschliess*


----------



## Jenny92 (31. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


ich bin erst 14 :'(
naja mein freund 17


----------



## ananas45 (11. Juni 2007)

Jenny92 am 31.05.2007 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.04.2007 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wundere mich gerade wieso hier nicht schon die Hölle los ist nachdem nach langer Zeit ein weibliches Geschöpf wieder gesprochen hat   
Ist Herb im Urlaub?


----------



## bsekranker (11. Juni 2007)

ananas45 am 11.06.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Herb im Urlaub?


14?

Zu alt für ihn.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (11. Juni 2007)

bsekranker am 11.06.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.06.2007 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol...   Oder er hat gesehen dass ausser Miffi keine(r) für 0-10 Jahre abgestimmt hat und kommt jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## ananas45 (11. Juni 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 11.06.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 11.06.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja das muss es sein  

aber ich bin nicht so wählerisch und gebe mit auch mit 14 Jährige zufrieden


----------



## machbetmachallabett (11. Juni 2007)

ananas45 am 11.06.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 11.06.2007 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solang die Körbchengröße stimmt ist das Alter egal.


----------



## DawnHellscream (12. Juni 2007)

bsekranker am 11.06.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 11.06.2007 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ab 3 is alles Dehnbar und wahre Liebe gibts eh nur unter Männern ^^


----------



## RunYon (12. Juni 2007)

19. Hat noch jemand das Glück und am 28.02 Geburtstag und nich einen Tag später.


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Juni 2007)

RunYon am 12.06.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 19. Hat noch jemand das Glück und am 28.02 Geburtstag und nich einen Tag später.


Naja, n Kumpel von mir feiert am 1.März  . Und dann kenne ich da noch ein wahres Christkind und ein Kindertagskind...


----------



## Sheggo (8. Juli 2007)

ist nicht eigentlich klar das in einem zeitraum von 8 jahren (18-25) mehr leute sind als in einem von 5 jahren (14-1 ?!

in den zeitraum 14-18 kommen sogar 108,81 leute pro lebensjahr und in den zeitraum 18-25 nur 94,72 leute. (nach momentanen stand)

das war ein kleiner beitrag eines statistikers  

EDIT: ach ja werd nächste woche 23


----------



## eXitus64 (10. Juli 2007)

19     

im Sep. 20Jahre


----------



## Starsucker (10. Juli 2007)

28.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Juli 2007)

Zubunapy am 12.06.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RunYon am 12.06.2007 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wurde am Faschingssonntag geboren, bin also ein (in Bayern) sogenanntes Faschingskind, d.h. ich habe das Recht, das ganze Jahr lang Party zu machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SSA


----------



## b00naqua (14. Juli 2007)

Ich bin 15.
Wetten, die 0,5 % 0-10 werden durch Kids Zone angelockt, weil man seinen Login für alle Computec-Seiten benutzen kann. Deswegen komme ich auch bei der Kids Zone rein und verhöker da ein paar Yu-Gi-Oh-Karten.


----------



## Flashlight (14. Juli 2007)

0-10


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 10.07.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde am Faschingssonntag geboren, bin also ein (in Bayern) sogenanntes Faschingskind, d.h. ich habe das Recht, das ganze Jahr lang Party zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wurde an Ostern geboren, hab ich jetzt das Recht, dass ganze Jahr 
zu nageln


Spoiler



sorry, liebe Christen!


 nach Eiern zu suchen?   

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Alex005 (19. Juli 2007)

ich bin am 7.5.1990 geboren also 17 Jahre alt


----------



## Grileg (19. Juli 2007)

Chemenu am 10.04.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich überrascht der recht hohe Altersdurchschnitt hier doch etwas.
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht... besonders dass sich hier noch 40+ Mumien tummeln...
> Nix für ungut.
> 
> Achso, ich bin 22...



... und sicher würdest Du gern noch 23 werden - oder?

Dann paß mal auf, daß Dich nicht der Fluch der Mumie trifft ....   

p.s. 40+ 10


----------



## Teslatier (19. Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwischen 0 und 100 Jahren alt.




Spoiler



ok ok, ich bin am selben Tag (nur anderes Jahr) wie Abraham Lincoln geboren. Jetzt dürft ihr Wikipedia öffnen.


----------



## benni11 (27. Juli 2007)

Bin bald 11   Jahre alt! Ja, so junge leute gibt es.


----------



## will-schlafen (28. Juli 2007)

ananas45 am 09.04.2007 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> 0 - 10 	         0,0 %
> 10 - 14          0,0 %
> ```
> ...



genau
ich bin nämlich 11


----------



## Kr0n (28. Juli 2007)

will-schlafen am 28.07.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 09.04.2007 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bin 15... ich finde daran sieht man dass der hauptteil der "scene" älter wird ich mein er der 30 war hatte vor 25 jahrn was mit pc zu tun ....


----------



## will-schlafen (30. Juli 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 09.04.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 17 werde aber nächstes Jahr 19.
> Es ist kein Wunder, dass es hier keine 0 - 14 Jährigen gibt, die sind halt eher in der Kidszone.



kidszone is mist ich bin 11 und les schon seit bestimmt einem jahr pcgames


----------



## Zenon (1. August 2007)

Wer hat denn bitte diese Umfrage gestartet?

6 setzen!


----------



## Jazy12 (1. August 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 09.04.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 09.04.2007 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin erst 13  :-o


----------



## eXitus64 (4. August 2007)

will-schlafen am 30.07.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 09.04.2007 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was für eine steigerung    

wenn ich bedenke das ich mit 11 noch nicht mal Internet hatte geschweige denn einen (eigenen) PC, find ichs schon erstaunlich/ erschreckend wie die jugend heut zu tage ihre freizeit gestalten....


----------



## Hard-2-Get (7. August 2007)

Was soll man eigentlich machen, wenn sich die altersgruppe während der abstimmung geändert hat? Man kann ja nicht nochmal abstimmen


----------



## quintus2 (8. August 2007)

0-10


----------



## MatrixMaverick (15. August 2007)

bin 20 :F


----------



## Pilot-Ass (20. August 2007)

Bin vor ca. einem Monat 26 geworden.


----------



## gamerschwein (20. August 2007)

eXitus64 am 04.08.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> will-schlafen am 30.07.2007 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lese auch schon seit ich 10 bin PCG, bloss damals hab ich das was drin stand nicht verstanden.


----------



## quintus2 (27. August 2007)

gamerschwein am 20.08.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 04.08.2007 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Früher gab es noch sowas wie Bücher, was eine schöne Kindheit .^^


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. September 2007)

endlich 18


sprich 18-25
udn nichtmehr 14-18


----------



## JaniboY-12 (10. September 2007)

DawnHellscream am 02.09.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> endlich 18
> 
> 
> sprich 18-25
> udn nichtmehr 14-18



14 1/3= 14-18
Hatte mit Anfang 11 meinen ersten eigenen PC und mit Anfang 12 nen eigenen Internetanschluss
Mitte 06 erstmalig (=13 1/3) einen Mainboardwechsel alleine gemacht


----------



## phoenix-one (4. November 2007)

Knackige 18


----------



## warboss (15. November 2007)

will-schlafen am 30.07.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 09.04.2007 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, sry aber mit 11 war ich den ganzen tag draußen und hab fussball gespielt oder irgenwie scheiße gebaut.....da wusst ich noch nicht mal wie ich ins internet kommt, geschweige denn was ein forum ist lol

p.s: bin 19


----------

